# Friday night so so report



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Spear Chunker and myself went out for a few hours last night. Fished from 9 till 1:30. Saw a ton of 11 inchers and managed to scrape up 11 fish. No monsters in the bunch just average fish. Will post pic later.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

nice haul...a few look pretty big...others not so much oke


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds like fun! I'm sure it'll be a great dinner! Way to go guys!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

You got that right about all the small fish that were out. I bet we seen over 200 anywhere from 2"-11". Glad yall got a mess. The water conditions as far as clarity goes was nothing short of terrible for us!!! :banghead :banghead :banghead


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch!! I saw quite a few babies last night too. Were they buried deep where you guys worked?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Death From Above (8/30/2008)*Nice catch!! I saw quite a few babies last night too. Were they buried deep where you guys worked?


The small fish were barried...The keepers were laying on top for the most part.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I stuck a couple of runners, but themost were burried to the eyeballs. Passed over several and had to back up. No telling how many I didn't see.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

:clap


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a fish fry to me.:hungry


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I did not see any small ones Friday night, and the five we stuck looked as if they had just laid down.


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

good job nice fish :clap


----------

